# 300 2.8 (Mark I) Availability



## AprilForever (Jul 18, 2011)

Back in late May, I purchased a Canon 300 2.8 from Abe's of Maine. They told me at the time it was backordered, but they thought it would be available soon. 

This lens is still on backorder, and they say that Canon says that they have no information on when it will be available. This whole time, the 300 2.8 has also been on backorder at BH, but adorama has one for about 1,000 bucks more...

My question is: does Canon intend to fill this backorder? Will I get this lens, or is Canon simply saying nothing hoping to hold out until the 300 2.8 Mark II arrives, and tell me I'm out of luck then?

Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2011)

AprilForever said:


> Back in late May, I purchased a Canon 300 2.8 from Abe's of Maine. They told me at the time it was backordered, but they thought it would be available soon.
> 
> This lens is still on backorder, and they say that Canon says that they have no information on when it will be available. This whole time, the 300 2.8 has also been on backorder at BH, but adorama has one for about 1,000 bucks more...
> 
> ...



Its pretty safe to assume that no more of the old versions will be shipping from Canon. If someone has one in stock, its your best bet. The components of the new lens are different, and surely are in production right now. It takes a while to grow those large fluorite crystals, some say up to a year is required. 

I'd check with many sellers, prices at smaller sellers may be lower.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input... Am looking about...


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 19, 2011)

If it were me, I'd be worried about not getting the lens at all, and spend the extra $$$ at Adorama. You'll probably wind up spending it anyway and may as well be sooner rather than later if you really want the lens.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess that's the uncertain thing about the big white tele's: the stores usually have to order them instead of having them in stock. I don't know about B&H or Adorama, but local stores here usually have an inventory of the more marketable lenses (whether primes or zooms, up to 100-400mm). 

You can even seen boxes of L lenses neatly stacked along store windows.

However, if ur talking about 300 f/2.8 and up, the local stores have to specially order them for the customers. 


That's the thing which makes all the difference.

The customer probably have a good idea of the stocks for the regular L lens (just take a quick look behind the store clerk at the boxes), but when it comes to the Big Whites, inventory is a matter of luck (or other factors) since I doubt people can get into the local distributor's warehouse.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

and fair enough, for the maybe handful of lenses a month they might sell on the high-priced half of the range (300 f/2.8 I, â‚¬4500 and up). Margins might be fairly good, but just the outlay for keeping them in stock and the extra security in the shop adds a hefty price tag.
I'd be surprised at any shop stocking them, really, unless it's a really popular shop in a rich city with a massive (US-sized) city population, lots of tourists, and/or good sports/nature nearby (ie, something like Hong Kong or Singapore).
And also, there's not much range in the upper-most price bracket, not the kind of thing you buy on a whim, spending that much you should research a lot first, buying online from a central warehouse is the only way that makes sense...

For the lower end of the range, up to the 28-300L (â‚¬2500), they'd churn through them a lot faster, and can afford to keep a few of each in stock at a time. also, there's a lot more variation the cheaper you get, having staff that can talk you into the next model up is a lot more possible in a real store...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2011)

AprilForever said:


> Thanks for the input... Am looking about...



Don't forget Canada, the lenses have a Canada / USA warranty, and seem to be more available in Canada. The dollar value is about the same.

Here is one in stock for $4700. It might cost a little more for shipping, but its $1100 less. 

http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/lenses/slr-lenses/telephoto-lenses/canon-ef-300mm-f28l-usm


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 19, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is one in stock for $4700. It might cost a little more for shipping, but its $1100 less.



that's only â‚¬3382. my ex-local shop says â‚¬4500, and they were normally very cheap.
damn that's cheap. is it used, are they a real dealer?

*mutters to self*
"i must not buy Big White Prime"
"i must save for House deposit"
"i must not buy Big White Prime"

*hides credit card before Bad Idea Bunnies find it*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one in stock for $4700. It might cost a little more for shipping, but its $1100 less.
> ...



They are a real dealer in Calgary, Canada. i can drive there in a day. They have a good reputation. Right now, some of the scarce lenses are available in Canada, but not the USA.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 29, 2011)

Update: I ordered a 300 2.8 of ebay, NIB, and it finally came toaday! It had to make it from Canada through US customs, which held it up a bit, but it is here!!! 

Thanks for all the help everyone! Will have to try to post some pictures in the lens section when I get the chance...


----------

